# Our new puppy....



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

She is a doll!!! Lucky you. Is she a land shark like my Emma?


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

animallover said:


> She is a doll!!! Lucky you. Is she a land shark like my Emma?


Land shark?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh cute!!! My first golden was named Libby  She looks adorable! Very nice pigment! Looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Libby is soooo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

She is adorable, so grown up since i saw her


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful !!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations.
Libby is adorable, thanks for sharing and looking forward to see more of her pics.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG! How cute!! I should know by now not to look at the puppy threads, but I just can't help myself!!!! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww what a sweetie.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup!! Love her name!  Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

So cute! My baby is now 77 lbs. Miss those puppy days, but he says no more because he is the only baby allowed.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is darling! What a great pose!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg she is so cute!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is a little sweet heart Graham


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Aww what an adorable smile!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

Libby is BEYOND ADORABLE and your pictures are just WONDERFUL!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Where did you get Libby from?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that happy face in the first picture. What a sweetie.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's adorable. I love her bright, shiney eyes. (Land shark = biting all the time)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable! I can't wait to see more of Libby.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Libby is BEYOND ADORABLE and your pictures are just WONDERFUL!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Where did you get Libby from?


We bred her ourselves, she's out of our Gracie.....


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!! SQUEEEEEEEEAAL!!!!!! soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, she's gorgeous! I see she has already discovered that the tiles on the fireplace are nice and cool for lying on!
Can't wait to see lots of pictures of her in the years to come!

---
Kim


----------



## Rochester (Apr 6, 2010)

I would rarely remark on the "cuteness" of GR puppies, because they all are so cute, but Libby is one of the cutest I have ever seen. Either that, or you just caught her at the right moment. 

I went to your website to see what Gracie looked like, and she is a beautiful dog too, but I was really taken in by Daisy. Have you bred her?

edit: OMG, I went back to your site and saw Daisy's latest litter. Those pups are all as cute as Libby. Outstanding!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Rochester said:


> I would rarely remark on the "cuteness" of GR puppies, because they all are so cute, but Libby is one of the cutest I have ever seen. Either that, or you just caught her at the right moment.
> We had the choice of 6 puppies (having bred them all ourselves) and chose Libby because of her 'looks' - she has to look feminine in the ring, her confirmation - equally important in the ring AND most importantly her temperament, which is hopefully the same as all the rest of the litter who's temperament is superb which, we think, is of the utmost importance when selling a dog to a family, so fingers crossed in the ring eh?
> 
> I went to your website to see what Gracie looked like, and she is a beautiful dog too, but I was really taken in by Daisy. Have you bred her?


Yes we also bred Daisy, here's Gracie who has, thankfully, a temperament to match her looks-phew


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Libby sure is cute !! now get that big camera out and show us just how cute she really is !!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

What a pretty little girl. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is really gorgeous ! A real Welsh stunner ,congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Libby is precious! Please post more photos of her soon! Every couple months I do a random search on here for your photos because they're always so gorgeous! Your website is on my 'dog favorites' list... please post more photos!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! She is sooooo cute! Love her face and sweet expression!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

shes a cutie pie


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful... 
Only one thing better than a Golden Puppy......
Thats two or more of them... :.. ... ...


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

OMgoodness, libby is adorable!


----------

